

Augmented reality sunglasses for cops use facial recognition - entangld
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-04/brazilian-cops-get-glasses-can-pick-guilty-faces-out-crowd

======
SoftwareMaven
I have told dozens of people how badly I want something like this: glasses
with a BT link to my phone that will perform facial recognition against my
contacts (on-phone, Facebook, LinkedIn, etc), then speak the person's name
through a speaker near my ear (or dispay it on the glass somehow).

I have a HORRIBLE time remembering names, and it leaves me awkward in social
situations. This product would massively enhance my life!

